# 22 Apr 10 - CF member found dead in Trenton qtrs



## The Bread Guy (22 Apr 2010)

Damn - condolences to family, colleagues and friends....

From QMI/Sun Media:


> Military investigators are probing the case of a serviceman found dead at the Canadian Forces base in Trenton, Ont.
> 
> The Canadian Forces member was discovered dead in his room at about 3:45 p.m. Wedesday, according to Capt Mark Peebles, the base's senior public affairs officer.
> 
> ...


----------



## brandon_ (22 Apr 2010)

rip


----------



## SeanNewman (22 Apr 2010)

Condolences to all of the fine people of Trenton, as you have all suffered enough already.


----------



## OldSolduer (22 Apr 2010)

RIP 

I concur with Petamocto. Trenton has had a bad run.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (22 Apr 2010)

RIP...I don't remember the bases in Ontario seeing as much of this as they have this past while in my 20 years.


----------



## krustyrl (22 Apr 2010)

We  ( I know I have )  had enough of this sort of thing.!  

RIP to the "up to now" unknown.


----------



## jollyjacktar (23 Apr 2010)

RIP.


----------



## gaspasser (23 Apr 2010)

RIP to the "yet unknown serviceperson"   
It's just breaking out in the rumour mill now.


 :blotto:
Petamocto said it right...there must be something in the water here...


----------



## Ammo (23 Apr 2010)

The latest:

Base death natural causes: military officials

http://www.intelligencer.ca/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=2548341

A soldier found dead in his quarters at CFB Trenton Wednesday died of natural causes, a military spokesman says. 

The soldier's family has asked that he not be identified, said Capt. James Donovan, a pubic affairs officer with the Combat Training Centre at CFB Gagetown, N.B. 

"A National Investigation Service investigation has determined that the death was the result of natural causes," Donovan told The Intelligencer Friday morning. 

"He was a member of the Canadian Forces Land Advanced Warfare Centre," he said. 

The CFLAWC, formerly the Canadian Parachute Centre, is a so-called "lodger" unit at CFB Trenton because it does not under air force command. It is a branch of the army's Combat Training Centre in Gagetown. 

"We with the Combat Training Centre are working with the family to provide them all the support possible at this time," he said. "That includes working with our partners at Canadian Forces Base Trenton." 

Capt. Mark Peebles, senior public affairs officer for the Trenton base, said Thursday military police found the man in his own quarters at 3:21 p.m. Wednesday. He had no vital signs and was pronounced dead by medical staff, Peebles said. 

Ontario Provincial Police were called to the base to assist military investigators, he added. 

Peebles also said there was no word of any memorial service or funeral arrangements Friday morning. 

Donovan said it wasn't known when or if the deceased's name would be released. No other information that could identify him — including his age, rank and job title — was being released. 

"That really falls to the family as to whether they are comfortable with the name being released right now," said Donovan.

"It's a very difficult time for the family, as you can appreciate, and they're looking to be afforded their right to be able to grieve in private." 

Donovan said he didn't expect any further information to be released Friday.


----------



## gt102 (23 Apr 2010)

RIP Soldier.

Condolences to his family, friends, and comrades.


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Apr 2010)

R.I.P. James Sebe (PDF of bio also attached) - this, from the _Belleville Intelligencer_:


> A private memorial will occur at CFB Trenton at 2 p.m. today for Naval Lt. James Sebe, a serviceman who died in his quarters there last Wednesday.
> 
> Capt. Mark Peebles, senior public affairs officer at CFB Trenton, told The Intelligencer Monday Sebe's family had consented to the release of Sebe's name.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ammo (27 Apr 2010)

And a few additional details on Lt(N) James Sebe's life and career in the CF. RIP

http://www.intelligencer.ca/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=2551605

Lt. James Sebe was a 'leader'  

Family and comrades remembered Naval Lt. James Sebe Monday as a man who was "all heart." 

Sebe, 41, was found dead in his quarters at CFB Trenton April 21. The military said Friday he died of natural causes. 

A private memorial service was held Monday afternoon at the base. 

"He gave it all until the end," Capt. Ian Laporte, Sebe's friend and fellow public affairs officer, told The Intelligencer by phone as the service concluded. 

He said between 120 and 150 people were in attendance. 

"It was a tribute to his career, everywhere he's been, and the person he was," said Laporte. 

Sebe lived in Hamilton with his life partner and was a father figure to her 10-year-old son, Laporte said. 

He maintained quarters on the base when working at Trenton's Land Advanced Warfare Centre, where he was the public affairs officer, or "paffo," with the SkyHawks parachute performance team. 

Sebe had also served as the team's leader during the 2009 season. 

"He always checked for the safety and well-being of his troops before himself," Laporte said, adding his friend ensured he had the best people on his team. 

"That's why the team was so strong: he made sure he surrounded himself very well."

Born in Montreal, Sebe joined the Canadian Forces' cadet instructor cadre in 1990, two years after graduating high school, according to his military biography. 

After 15 years in that job, Sebe transferred to Hamilton's HMCS Star, one of the largest of Canada's 24 naval reserve divisions. It meant a drop in rank; then an army captain, Sebe became a naval sub-lieutenant. 

The Hamilton unit's reservists serve on coastal defence vessels, port inspection dive teams and security units. 

Sebe, though, was headed for the sky. He earned his civilian free-fall parachuting licence in 1995 and would later make at least 450 jumps. 

He worked as an adjutant and public affairs officer in Toronto while completing his training in public affairs; Laporte was in the same course. 

"James was always there for me as a colleague and as a superior," said Laporte. "He was a a good friend and a partner in work." 

Sebe served with the SkyHawks in 2001-2002 before returning in 2005. He was later promoted to naval lieutenant, the equivalent of his army captaincy. 

Sebe had been scheduled to continue in his public affairs role for the SkyHawks' 2010 season. 

Laporte, who last year handled the paffo job while Sebe led the SkyHawks, said the outgoing Sebe was the perfect person for public relations. 

"He's as much a professional as a showman. He had a sense of humour, he was outgoing and he reached out to people. That's why everybody liked him so much. He was always looking out for the guys. 

"His energy is one of the things that lifted the spirits throughout the season. Travelling from city to city is hard; you can get a little bit homesick. And James was always the guy who said, 'OK, tonight ... we're going to have fun.' He loved golfing and he was a car fanatic. But with a team like the SkyHawks and being on base we didn't have a lot of time for leisure. His leisure time was being there for the team and having fun." 

Laporte said the SkyHawks promote not only parachuting but all parts of the Canadian Forces. 

"As a navy officer in an army unit on an air force base, James was the prime example of this mosaic of variety in the Canadian Forces. That's why he wore the team so proudly on his chest." 

The SkyHawks are now trying to plan the season without their spokesman and narrator of their shows.


----------



## Thompson_JM (28 Apr 2010)

James was an absolutely fantastic guy... He also served as the Adjt to 23 Svc Bn, when it was still called that....

I first met him when a few of us from the unit were doing a local Radio show to talk about deploying overseas...    

I had the privilege of working for, beside, and around him for that short time, and enjoyed getting to know him the little that I did. 

He was without a doubt a stand up guy and the CF, his unit, and all those who knew him are lesser with him gone.

It's definitely been a heck of a shock to all of us down at Star and the Svc Bn who knew him.   

I can only imagine the hole he has left in the hearts of those close to him, when the hole he left with his co-workers is so great.

Rest in Peace James.


----------



## Craig B (4 May 2010)

We were in the same Cadet Corps back in the day.

Its a heck of a shame, he's younger than I am.

RIP.


----------



## Tetragrammaton (15 May 2010)

It always shocks me just how small the CF really is. His brother was an  instructor on my GMT course.

My sincerest condolences to the family and friends of Lieutenant James Sebe.


----------

